# DS30 Windup Watch LE: Thoughts?



## kollins

Im curious to hear everyone's thoughts on the upcoming DS30 Windup Watch LE. Initial Thoughts?

Personally, Im seriously considering green/steel and putting it on a tan nato. Im also very tempted by the DS "blackout": black dial, black DAMEST case, Black strap.


----------



## trhall

I also like the green/steel combo. I think it looks great. Dial color, handset, and date placement. They did a nice job with this one.


----------



## cadenza

I agree with trhall: the date placement is excellent.

I really like the simpler, slimmer, baton hands on this no day/date at 3:00 model (simpler dial than a DA36, etc.) as well as the bit more black at the hands pinion, both relative to the standard DS30.

The green + grey looks wonderful.
I much prefer the two iconic Damasko grey cases, but the only one of the four I do not care for at all is the green + black Damest; it gets too "muddy" imo.


----------



## jivetkr

I just placed an order for the black/steel version. I think they nailed the dial with this one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## argrr101

Another big fan of the green and steel here. Already saving up, but I'll need to decide what watch needs to go to make room for it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Missed this thread ?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/new-damasko-ds30s-4942695.html


----------



## kollins

stuffler said:


> Missed this thread ?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/new-damasko-ds30s-4942695.html


I did miss it. I didn't know it was called the DS30s. Damasko's website and Windup's website don't refer to it as DS30s. I searched for windup edition thread titles and didn't find anything. I also looked back a few pages and didn't see anything similar. Also, the search function on the desktop version seems a bit finicky, as it often gives 0 results even when I know there must be some results. The Google site search function and taptalk search engines seem to be much better. But as a newbie, now I know 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

It isn‘t called DS30s, the „s“ is just plural.


----------



## kollins

stuffler said:


> It isn't called DS30s, the „s" is just plural.


Ah! I'm not sure who capatilizes the S when plural, but that makes a lot more sense now why I was confused.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Green/Steel is a great combo and that's why I like my DH3.0


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> Missed this thread ?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/new-damasko-ds30s-4942695.html





stuffler said:


> It isn't called DS30s, the „s" is just plural.


Once again, as has been previously suggested in more than one other thread, all on entirely different topics from this one: since "multiple" threads about similar topics seem to really bother you to no end, why not just merge the "offending" threads, since you are a moderator? Moderators do it all the time on other forums. Nobody here would feel offended in the least I'm sure; you would apparently be happier; and the world would still turn.



kollins said:


> I did miss it. I didn't know it was called the DS30s. Damasko's website and Windup's website don't refer to it as DS30s. I *searched* for windup edition thread titles and *didn't find anything*. I also *looked back a few pages* and *didn't see anything similar*. Also, *the search function on the desktop version seems a bit finicky [EDIT: understatement of the year], as it often gives 0 results* even when I know there must be some results. The Google site search function and taptalk search engines seem to be much better. But as a newbie, now I know


Also because, as kollins just above, myself, and many others have already pointed out many times over the years: do not blame the readers/the curious/the participating contributors/the "normal" people here, if the WUS search function is the dog's bollocks. Because it 100% is the dog's bollocks; often ineffective, always frustrating. Just being anywhere near the edge of that quicksand pit is far more frustrating and fatiguing than a couple of innocuous "multiple" threads.... :roll:


----------



## cadenza

jivetkr said:


> I just placed an order for the black/steel version. I think they nailed the dial with this one.


|>
I look forward to reading your report; I bet it will be so great in the classic steel/black dial combination.
Even though I wear a DA36 daily, this DS30 iteration is very, very tempting.


----------



## cadenza

For general info, I just received this reply from Windup, which I doubt they would mind my sharing here on WUS:

_
The DS30 WU is not limited and will be available indefinitely.

One can order the DS30 with a blue seconds hand, for $30 extra. The date wheel will not be blue though and will remain white.

AR on the inside only is an option, no extra charge.

The DA36 is indeed similar with the exception of the day/date/size. Also DA36 is ice hardened steel, while DS30 is edge hardened, slightly different. I have a Damasko DS30 and a DC57, I cannot tell the difference in case hardness.
_
Would I be a fool if I were to sell my DA36 and replace it with this DS30 WU (with a blue seconds hand)?


----------



## StufflerMike

> The DA36 is indeed similar with the exception of the day/date/size. Also DA36 is ice hardened steel, while DS30 is edge hardened, slightly different. I have a Damasko DS30 and a DC57, I cannot tell the difference in case hardness.


I beg to differ. DA36 and DS30 aren't slightly different. Martensitic steel is hardened through and through with an anti-magentic inner cage (DA36) and austenitic steel (submarine steel) is surface hardened. There's a difference in Vickers though. And that's a big difference, imho.


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> I beg to differ. DA36 and DS30 aren't slightly different. Martensitic steel is hardened through and through with an anti-magentic inner cage (DA36) and austenitic steel (submarine steel) is surface hardened. There's a difference in Vickers though. And that's a big difference, imho.


OK, then...to paraphrase your comment to someone else in the other DS30 WU thread:
_"Well, ask the Windup guys. It's their comment."_

I am neither a watch-maker nor a metallurgist, but I do know that the semantic range between "slight difference" (WU interpretation) and "big difference" (your interpretation) is, in this case (no pun intended) just as subjective, relatively speaking, as it is "gospel truth". The Vickers ratings are certainly different between DA36 and DS30, but this hardly means that Damasko has constructed a DS30, etc., case made of pot metal. I trust Damasko enough that I'm pretty certain that the sky isn't presently falling.


----------



## StufflerMike

cadenza said:


> OK, then...to paraphrase your comment to someone else in the other DS30 WU thread:
> _"Well, ask the Windup guys. It's their comment."_


Thanks for your snarky reply. My post you linked to was a reply to the question...



> Why no blue dial for this one, I wonder?


...so I do not know what you mean by that ? Mind to elaborate ? If the WU guys do not know the difference between austenitic and martensitic steel and the different properties (they primarily want to sell watches, right ?) it's not my fault.


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> Thanks for your snarky reply. My post you linked to was a reply to the question...
> 
> ...so I do not know what you mean by that ? Mind to elaborate ? If the WU guys do not know the difference between austenitic and martensitic steel and the different properties (they primarily want to sell watches, right ?) it's not my fault.


No. 
If you cannot or do not want to figure out what I meant, which was quite clearly explained, why would I elaborate? I do not owe you any further elaboration, and I am certain that you would reject one _a priori_ in any case, as is your history and wont. Funny/not funny, your accusing others of snark...while you continue to muck up the op's thread with your typical unhelpful arrogance and now on top of that you essentially accuse a Damasko Authorized Dealer/respected watch review site of being uneducated in the different Damasko case materials. That's a pretty low stoop, no?

The fact that anyone else may not know materials differences is certainly and obviously not your fault, rhetorical or otherwise.
The fact that you are commonly and openly rude to so many readers of a forum you ostensibly help moderate...well, that's all on you, sadly for the rest of us.

I have no idea why you conduct yourself this way so frequently, and others have also stated their surprise and discomfort. It baffles me, actually, especially coming from someone like yourself who is in a position of forum leadership and "authority/knowledge"; whose signature is "Kind regards" on top of it all; and yet who so sarcastically demeans simple words like "Thanks" and "humble [opinion]" on a daily basis....

Case in point, which succinctly sums up the passive-aggressiveness of a lot of these "helpful" replies:
_"Originally Posted by IthinonNous: Any chance to see the DS30 range on a bracelet??"_
"stuffler mike: Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Damasko Forum. Re.: bracelet. Read this forum." :roll:
With that kind of "welcome", the poor fellow has not posted since...no wonder.

kollins, _et al_, I apologize for this rant, and will leave this thread now. Frankly, the thread was very positive until Post #6. Good luck in your search for further useful and considered opinions regarding the DS30 WU.


----------



## City74

cadenza said:


> OK, then...to paraphrase your comment to someone else in the other DS30 WU thread:
> _"Well, ask the Windup guys. It's their comment."_
> 
> I am neither a watch-maker nor a metallurgist, but I do know that the semantic range between "slight difference" (WU interpretation) and "big difference" (your interpretation) is, in this case (no pun intended) just as subjective, relatively speaking, as it is "gospel truth". The Vickers ratings are certainly different between DA36 and DS30, but this hardly means that Damasko has constructed a DS30, etc., case made of pot metal. I trust Damasko enough that I'm pretty certain that the sky isn't presently falling.


Being argumentative and snarky with a mod. Good idea. I'm sorry but I gotta agree with Mike on this one. It is different. As a side note, I'd never buy another watch from Windup after the mess with the Stowa Partitio.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well,

I did not „essentially accuse a Damasko Authorized Dealer/respected watch review site of being uneducated in the different Damasko case materials.“ However, The answer they gave was partly incomplete or fluffy or both and and I maintain this point of view. They do know better since they visited Damasko and made excellent videos on their trip

Btw: There’s a difference in magnetic field protection as well 4,800 A/m vs. 80,000 A/m and the DA36 is more salt-water sensitive compared to a submarine steel case. No pun intended, but this and what I posted before - imho - adds up to a „big difference“.


----------



## argrr101

stuffler said:


> Well,
> 
> I did not „essentially accuse a Damasko Authorized Dealer/respected watch review site of being uneducated in the different Damasko case materials." However, The answer they gave was partly incomplete or fluffy or both and and I maintain this point of view. They do know better since they visited Damasko and made excellent videos on their trip
> 
> Btw: There's a difference in magnetic field protection as well 4,800 A/m vs. 80,000 A/m and the DA36 is more salt-water sensitive compared to a submarine steel case. No pun intended, but this and what I posted before - imho - adds up to a „big difference".


The difference in magnetic protection is interesting. Does anyone have examples of what common things produce/generate/whatever verb is correct more than 4800 a/m? Send to be a huge difference and I'm just not sure if the anti-magnetism on the ds30 is basically useless or if the anti-magnetism on the other models is super duper overkill.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

argrr101 said:


> The difference in magnetic protection is interesting. Does anyone have examples of what common things produce/generate/whatever verb is correct more than 4800 a/m? Send to be a huge difference and I'm just not sure if the anti-magnetism on the ds30 is basically useless or if the anti-magnetism on the other models is super duper overkill.


For most people, I think MRI machines & the like are the most likely culprits. Otherwise, if you're a roadie or stage manager, you might come into contact w/some powerful magnets inside big speakers.

You may find this Hodinkee article to be useful: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a...15000-gauss-and-a-4000-gauss-neodymium-magnet .


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, magnets are to be found everywhere, you can't live without them. Almost every thing around us houses a magnetic field. Magnetic fields such as those of electric motors, loudspeakers, sound systems, tablets, or door closers cause the Nivarox balance spring to become magnetized and affect the accuracy of the watch.

Sinn once did a study. In this study of 1000 watches by SINN's customer service department, nearly *60%* of the watches received *were magnetized*, and half of these (30%) had severe defects caused by magnetic fields. During this study, the speed of the movement before and after demagnetization was documented. If the speed deviation before demagnetization was greater than 5% of the speed after demagnetization, a defect due to magnetic fields was assumed. Magnetic field influences were also found even when the wearers weren't aware of any contact with sources of magnetic fields. As a consequence, all watches received by Sinn's customer service workshop are first demagnetized using an electromagnet. This study is valid for almost all 4.800 a/m watches.

So Damasko and Sinn watches with 80.000 a/m protection or a Rolex Milgauss provide much more am protection.


----------



## argrr101

stolen-gmt-master said:


> For most people, I think MRI machines & the like are the most likely culprits. Otherwise, if you're a roadie or stage manager, you might come into contact w/some powerful magnets inside big speakers.
> 
> You may find this Hodinkee article to be useful: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a...15000-gauss-and-a-4000-gauss-neodymium-magnet .


Super helpful reading, thanks! Finally know what DIN8309 means, and like you said it should be sufficient for most people.

Do you happen to have info on DIN8308 (shockproof rating) in terms of what kind of real world shocks that rating would prevent against and what would still be damaging?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## argrr101

I came across this study but are you sure that it would be valid for 4800a/m watches? My understanding is that lots of Sinn entry level watches don't have the 4800a/m rating, and assumed that it was these watches that were coming in with magnetization issues. From the quick research I did after stolen-gmt-master posted it seemed like the 4800a/m rating would prevent most cases of magnetization.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Sinn build all of their watches to DIN antimagnetic standards (4,800 A/m), but some gets extra magnetic protection. 

And since this forum is the Damasko Forum I add that all Damasko watches apply to DIN 8309 / ISO 764, a lot of them however are rated am up to 80,000 a/m.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

argrr101 said:


> Super helpful reading, thanks! Finally know what DIN8309 means, and like you said it should be sufficient for most people.
> 
> Do you happen to have info on DIN8308 (shockproof rating) in terms of what kind of real world shocks that rating would prevent against and what would still be damaging?


You're welcome. I know nothing about DIN8308. I've done some light research about antimagnetism because I've had quite a few of my (mostly vintage, but also a modern Nomos) watches get magnetized; it's happened often enough that I bought 1 of those $10 blue box demagnetizers. I don't work in a hospital or lab, but I do use laptops regularly & also photograph a lot of music shows where I'm usually pushed up against some very large speakers.


----------



## cadenza

stolen-gmt-master said:


> For most people, I think MRI machines & the like are the most likely culprits. Otherwise, if you're a roadie or stage manager, you might come into contact w/some powerful magnets inside big speakers.
> 
> You may find this Hodinkee article to be useful: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a...15000-gauss-and-a-4000-gauss-neodymium-magnet .





stolen-gmt-master said:


> You're welcome. I know nothing about DIN8308. I've done some light research about antimagnetism because I've had quite a few of my (mostly vintage, but also a modern Nomos) watches get magnetized; it's happened often enough that I bought 1 of those $10 blue box demagnetizers. I don't work in a hospital or lab, but I do use laptops regularly & also photograph a lot of music shows where I'm usually pushed up against some very large speakers.


|>

Excellent, very interesting. Thanks much for the direction to that resource.

Are "those $10 blue box demagnetizers." effective and simple to use? 
Can they be easily misused and negatively affect a watch in any way?


----------



## argrr101

stuffler said:


> Sinn build all of their watches to DIN antimagnetic standards (4,800 A/m), but some gets extra magnetic protection.
> 
> And since this forum is the Damasko Forum I add that all Damasko watches apply to DIN 8309 / ISO 764, a lot of them however are rated am up to 80,000 a/m.


Ah okay thanks for clearing that up. Looks like a demagnetizing too may be useful, especially if they are so cheap and easy to use!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

cadenza said:


> |>
> 
> Excellent, very interesting. Thanks much for the direction to that resource.
> 
> Are "those $10 blue box demagnetizers." effective and simple to use?
> Can they be easily misused and negatively affect a watch in any way?


Yes, the cheap blue box demagnetizer I bought is very effective & easy to use. I've read that quality control at the factory(ies) in China can be iffy, but we're talking $15 on Amazon & they have a good return policy. The box is just an electromagnet & if you don't know what you're doing you can accidentally magnetize rather than demagnetize your watch, but it's easy to learn how to use it correctly & reverse your mistake (there are instructional videos on Youtube). There are free phone apps that can detect magnetic fields or you can use a compass.


----------



## cadenza

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Yes, the cheap blue box demagnetizer I bought is very effective & easy to use. I've read that quality control at the factory(ies) in China can be iffy, but we're talking $15 on Amazon & they have a good return policy. The box is just an electromagnet & if you don't know what you're doing you can accidentally magnetize rather than demagnetize your watch, but it's easy to learn how to use it correctly & reverse your mistake (there are instructional videos on Youtube). There are free phone apps that can detect magnetic fields or you can use a compass.


Excellent. Thanks much!

So if I screw up (which I will) I won't ruin my watch, and/or become Magneto right?


----------



## adryens

ldo123 said:


> Green/Steel is a great combo and that's why I like my DH3.0


I love this Damasko, 22mm is perfect for Zulu strap.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## argrr101

cadenza said:


> Excellent. Thanks much!
> 
> So if I screw up (which I will) I won't ruin my watch, and/or become Magneto right?


If there's a chance I can become Magneto I'm buying three!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## argrr101

adryens said:


> I love this Damasko, 22mm is perfect for Zulu strap.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


This reminds me of another question I had about the new ds30, the olive green dial is a different color than the green on the hunter watches, correct?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

argrr101 said:


> If there's a chance I can become Magneto I'm buying three!


So Patrick Stewart would have to call you _Magthreeto_, right?


----------



## argrr101

cadenza said:


> So Patrick Stewart would have to call you _Magthreeto_, right?


----------



## yokied

Anything happening here folks? Any updates from Windupwatchshop? I was given a fairly fobby-offy email saying later this month. Others getting similar?


----------



## argrr101

yokied said:


> Anything happening here folks? Any updates from Windupwatchshop? I was given a fairly fobby-offy email saying later this month. Others getting similar?


Keep wondering the same thing. Hoping to see these at the windup fair though I'm not sure they're going to be there at this point.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dB

Windup has been silent unless asked directly. I inquired about an updated ETA in early September and was told they expected to get them in over the "next couple weeks". It's been more than a month since then. I don't mind the wait but I do mind the silence when the original shipping estimate was August.


----------



## Wachaki

I've been talking to Windup shop about the DS30 for quite some time (been on the waiting list for the Aug delivery.) E-mailed them this week for a status update and they are expecting the Steel versions to come in the office THIS week. Not sure if they will QA the set batch then start shipping them out. They did say they did not have an update on the Black demest model (the one I ordered). The wait continues..


----------



## argrr101

Wachaki said:


> I've been talking to Windup shop about the DS30 for quite some time (been on the waiting list for the Aug delivery.) E-mailed them this week for a status update and they are expecting the Steel versions to come in the office THIS WEEK. However, no update on the Black demest model (the one I ordered).


Thanks for the update!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee

I just received my shipping notification for my windup edition DS30! Shipped via UPS 2nd day air so will be receiving tomorrow.

For what it's worth, I ordered the day these were announced.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81

I am so jealous!
Enjoy your new watch


----------



## CeeDee

Reporting for duty









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CorporateCitizen

Got mine this afternoon. Pleasantly surprised by the strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apothecurious

cdonald said:


> Reporting for duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic. How is the lume on it? Can you compare it to any other Damaskos or is that your only one?


----------



## argrr101

A little late but u did get to check these out at the windup fair. I was really into the green in the pictures but there was much more brown in the color than I expected. Now leaning towards the black. First time handling a damasko and I was really pleasantly surprised at how solid the watch felt. Sorry for the meh pictures!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apothecurious

Agree with you on the green. It looks like it will work for some people but I personally prefer the more understated black version of the watch. Man do I love those new hands on the dial though.


----------



## Alimamy

I also tried on the watch at Windup. I recall liking it.


----------



## CeeDee

Apothecurious said:


> That looks fantastic. How is the lume on it? Can you compare it to any other Damaskos or is that your only one?


My only Damasko so can't compare, but I do quite enjoy it. Great everyday piece. Lume is acceptable, but not as bright as some of my dive watches which is fine by me









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apothecurious

That lume still looks great. This is probably one of the main reasons I'm considering the DS30 over the DA series since the lume looks much better on the DS series IMO


----------



## Tanjecterly

Yes, the lume's better on the DS30 than the DA36.


----------



## 3dB

My olive Damest DS30 landed today, very happy with it! I think the green dial plays well off the black case. Big fan of the leather strap it came on too, wasn't expecting it to be as beefy as it is! The strap came with curved spring bars that keep it from rubbing against the watch which is a really nice touch I've not seen before. Definitely appreciated though as the leather strap I wear on my DC56 Si is discolored a bit from rubbing.









Having owned another Damest coated watch for a number of years now I was somewhat surprised to see that the coating did not appear the same on this watch as my DC56. The coating on the DS30 is a bit lighter than the deep black on the DC56. The feel of the DS30 is a bit rougher too compared to the smoothness of the DC56's coating. These aren't bad things, just something I noticed quickly when putting them side by side. I would imagine the application had to be tweaked for the different type of steel used by the DS30.

Overall very happy with my decision to nab one of these, I'm sure it'll be in the lineup for a long time to come!


----------



## GreySpear

Just got mine yesterday. First watch with a black case, I cannot seem to stop staring at it. Still wondering if I should have gotten one with a green dial.


----------



## uperhemi

There is a previous thread about this particular edition from last year, but I thought I could revive this one as they are currently taking preorder via email to offer customers to reserve spots.
The date for the restocking is "Hopefully in April", according to a sales rep from the WU Shop.

However unfortunately, there won't be any damest coated models (green or black) available this time.

Also since we all have different tastes in watches, you can also swap out the hands with the original DS30 sword hands for $100, in case anyone was wondering.
As other users commented earlier in this thread, underside-only-AR-coating is available for free (which I personally prefer) and changing the second hand to blue is available also for $30.

I am personally very disappointed that there won't be any damest coated case (with green dial for myself) as I was looking forward to this for a long time.

If anyone with DS30 WU from last year, I would be greatly appreciated if you could share some photos here - as there aren't many reviews with green dial versions out there.


----------



## MikeVG

cadenza said:


> For general info, I just received this reply from Windup, which I doubt they would mind my sharing here on WUS:
> 
> _
> 
> The DS30 WU is not limited and will be available indefinitely.
> One can order the DS30 with a blue seconds hand, for $30 extra. The date wheel will not be blue though and will remain white.
> AR on the inside only is an option, no extra charge.
> The DA36 is indeed similar with the exception of the day/date/size. Also DA36 is ice hardened steel, while DS30 is edge hardened, slightly different. I have a Damasko DS30 and a DC57, I cannot tell the difference in case hardness.
> _
> 
> Would I be a fool if I were to sell my DA36 and replace it with this DS30 WU (with a blue seconds hand)?


I emailed W&W last week and was quoted 100.00 for inner AR only and a different color seconds hand. Have the prices gone up that much?


----------



## uperhemi

MikeVG said:


> I emailed W&W last week and was quoted 100.00 for inner AR only and a different color seconds hand. Have the prices gone up that much?


I'm pretty sure that you were misinformed - 'inner AR only' should be free, changing the color of second hand should be $30, and changing the hand sets to the original one should be $100. I was told with these information from James at WU Shop last week.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Agsotiriou

not keen on the change in hand IMO


----------



## MikeVG

uperhemi said:


> I'm pretty sure that you were misinformed - 'inner AR only' should be free, changing the color of second hand should be $30, and changing the hand sets to the original one should be $100. I was told with these information from James at WU Shop last week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Just received this email 10 minutes ago from James at W&W.

"This year we have adjusted our customization charges. For a change of second hand color and inner AR coating on a DS30 the total charge will be $100.00."


----------



## jordan05

Curious - why would someone choose a Damasko DS30 over a Sinn 556, for example? I like them both, but just curious why someone might lean one way or the other.


----------



## jonobailey

jordan05 said:


> Curious - why would someone choose a Damasko DS30 over a Sinn 556, for example? I like them both, but just curious why someone might lean one way or the other.


For me it is a clear choice, with the Damasko using hardended sub-steel rather than the standard steel used for the 556.

I really like the 556 visually, but it disappoints me that it is pretty much devoid of any Sinn technologies, that make Sinn special.


----------



## Bradjhomes

The Sinn is fine. Nice even. But it’s very much Sinn’s entry level watch with none of the tech. The Damasko at least has some of their tool watch tech.


----------



## elbilo

jordan05 said:


> Curious - why would someone choose a Damasko DS30 over a Sinn 556, for example? I like them both, but just curious why someone might lean one way or the other.


All depends on what role the watch is going to fill and/or the aesthetics you prefer. Both are capable watches. Case material/finishing is different between both. Both offer varying dial options. It seemed that the biggest gripe people had with the DS30 (relative to the 556) was the lack of bracelet, which is hopefully becoming available in the next few months.

For my "tool" watch, I chose the DS30 over the standard 556 models because of the hardened sub-steel case and I like the little pop of color on the date/seconds hand.

For my "casual/dress" watch, I chose the 556i Mocha because the case finishing and dial/hands are more refined.


----------



## Kirkawall

jonobailey said:


> For me it is a clear choice, with the Damasko using hardended sub-steel rather than the standard steel used for the 556.
> 
> I really like the 556 visually, but it disappoints me that it is pretty much devoid of any Sinn technologies, that make Sinn special.


IDK about that. I own the 556i, as well as too many Damaskos, and I think the 556 has its own identity ad a tool watch. Sure, it lacks a hardened case, the special crown and seals, etc., but it has a solid movement, is WR to 200m, has fine build quality and a very tough little case, and a low profile that makes it an excellent everyday wearer. Mine is at least 7 years old and wears its scuffs and scratches proudly while still keeping near-COSC levels of accuracy and testing out at better than 200m WR the last time I had its seals checked. It's also stayed in my collection while other Sinns with more "technology" have come and gone, partly because it's so simple and well-made and good at what it does. Isn't that the definition of a tool watch? I also find some of the Sinn tech interesting and useful and some of it -- the argon/nitrogen gas filling, the dehumidifying capsules -- a bit more gimmicky, and less convincing from a technical utility perspective.

So I agree with you that Damasko's 30/36/37/38 series offer a ton for your money, but I guess I'd also note that the tool-watch category is a pretty big church, one that has historically included watches that were well-made and rugged and durable enough to go anywhere, like the Breguet Type XXs, innumerable Flieger, the Explorer, Ranger, Speedy, Pogue, Sinn 142, various divers, etc. I think the DS watches are great value and excellent pieces full-stop, but I like to think that good, careful, thoughtful design and build rather than just tech is what makes a tool watch a great tool watch. Fortunately, Damasko watches often contain all those things.

Anyway, just a few thoughts. Back on topic, I really like the date placement on the LE and the olive version in particular is an interesting option. Were I in the hunt for a DS30 I'd definitely give it a look.


----------



## barghest

For the past couple of weeks I have been browsing for a new "everyday" watch to complement my blue Seiko Sumo. That is, another watch I wear everyday but that isn't so "tall" so its easier to wear with some of my jackets.

Something simple and durable.

Came across the 556i and that lead me to the Damasko DS30 which itself led me to the windup edition; the date positioning _feels _better on this one that the default one.

However, it's out of stock right now and I was hoping if anyone here knows if they intend to restock it?


----------



## uperhemi

barghest said:


> For the past couple of weeks I have been browsing for a new "everyday" watch to complement my blue Seiko Sumo. That is, another watch I wear everyday but that isn't so "tall" so its easier to wear with some of my jackets.
> 
> Something simple and durable.
> 
> Came across the 556i and that lead me to the Damasko DS30 which itself led me to the windup edition; the date positioning _feels _better on this one that the default one.
> 
> However, it's out of stock right now and I was hoping if anyone here knows if they intend to restock it?


You can inquire to WU shop. In the past, they get regularly restocked in a month or two - and the prices in the used market are only a few hundred dollars cheaper (if any).

Good luck.


----------



## giantBOB

If you can get passed to date position and go automatic Watchmann has some good options either in stock or soon to be. I’d highly recommend him.


----------



## barghest

Will give Watchmann a look thanks.


----------



## giantBOB

You’ll like Greg at WatchMann. If you look around here he gets a lot of accolades. He’s also really patient and will spend time talking through your decision with you.


----------



## uperhemi

giantBOB said:


> You'll like Greg at WatchMann. If you look around here he gets a lot of accolades. He's also really patient and will spend time talking through your decision with you.





barghest said:


> Will give Watchmann a look thanks.


I recommend Greg at Watchmann as well - I have nothing but positive experience from communicating with him both over the phone and emails.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Owned mine since the spring and it still gets lots of wear. Worth every penny, especially if bought used.


----------



## O .

barghest said:


> For the past couple of weeks I have been browsing for a new "everyday" watch to complement my blue Seiko Sumo. That is, another watch I wear everyday but that isn't so "tall" so its easier to wear with some of my jackets.
> 
> Something simple and durable.
> 
> Came across the 556i and that lead me to the Damasko DS30 which itself led me to the windup edition; the date positioning _feels _better on this one that the default one.
> 
> However, it's out of stock right now and I was hoping if anyone here knows if they intend to restock it?


This is exactly how I came to the DS30 Windup edition. I really do prefer the date at 6 rather than 3. They were noted as "out of stock" on the WU website back in early March as well, so I just emailed them and got a quick reply that they were re-ordering stock that week. I was able to get my requested customization for a different colored second hand delivered before the end of April. Mine also has the sword hands found on the non-WU DS30s, something I didn't actually ask for, but was happy to see (WU sent me a pic after they received it, but before shipping to me). It's become my every weekday watch.


----------



## uperhemi

*
@O .*

That's a really nice looking DS30, best from the both worlds imho. May I ask what was the cost for this beauty? I've been entertaining the idea for a similar combo for a while.


----------



## O .

Thanks uperhemi! I paid WU's asking retail price + $100 for the custom colored second hand. It's one of the few watches I've paid full freight for, but I don't regret it.


----------



## Da36da38

O . said:


> This is exactly how I came to the DS30 Windup edition. I really do prefer the date at 6 rather than 3. They were noted as "out of stock" on the WU website back in early March as well, so I just emailed them and got a quick reply that they were re-ordering stock that week. I was able to get my requested customization for a different colored second hand delivered before the end of April. Mine also has the sword hands found on the non-WU DS30s, something I didn't actually ask for, but was happy to see (WU sent me a pic after they received it, but before shipping to me). It's become my every weekday watch.
> View attachment 15400606


That looks great with the color change. This watch has really grown on me.


----------

